# An old dog



## McJim (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi to all,

I'm Jim McEachern, an old dog trying to learn some new tricks. 

My background includes studies at Westlake College of Music, years on the road, studio playing, arranging and composition, film, jingles, TV etc. 

I will post some music in the near future


----------



## DonnieChristian (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Yogi Loeschner (Dec 16, 2004)

HEYA!!!


----------



## rJames (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome, McJim. If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.

(subtle humor) Don't look at me. I'm still a certified amateur!


----------



## McJim (Dec 16, 2004)

*Thanks All*

Hey Ron, whoever certified you should have their heads examined (humor). Your music sounds pretty pro to me.


----------



## rJames (Dec 16, 2004)

Currently struggling to de-certify.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. Jim.


----------



## Edgen (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey there McJim! Old dogs are still cool regardless. It just means they don't do their doo around the house as much. That to me is one of the greatest things. You learn to like those habits and sometimes take them for granted.

Welcome.

/j


----------



## McJim (Dec 17, 2004)

*Doo do that doo doo that you do so well...*

Justin, it's really reassuring to know that someone appreciates my doo control :>) Now if only I could do something about the wee.

BTW geat site


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey Jim - welcome to VI! Enjoy yourself here and see you 'round the forums.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 18, 2004)

Welcome Jim, I'm sure you'll meet plenty of other hounds here! :lol:


----------

